# BoI challenged 50 Ombudsman complaints, KBC challenged 27, as they were out of time



## Brendan Burgess (1 Oct 2019)

An interesting article here by Jack Horgan-Jones 

irishtimes.com/business/financial-services/kbc-challenged-complaints-on-tracker-mortgage-issues-1.4026666

_ in a letter to the Oireachtas finance committee, which has been seen by The Irish Times, chief executive Peter Roebben confirmed that “in 27 cases, KBC Bank Ireland advised the FSPO that, in the bank’s view, they appeared to be outside the specific time limitations” in legislation.

In correspondence to the finance committee, [broken link removed] said that following a review process, it had “in approximately 50 cases the Bank has confirmed to the FSPO that the complaint does not fall within the time limits”.

...
Both Bank of Ireland and KBC have now committed to not challenging time limitations, and advised the ombudsman of this.

...
Permanent TSB said it had challenged time limits on one occasion, before dropping the case. Ulster Bank, Start Mortgages and IBRC, said they had not challenged any cases. AIB and Danske Bank did not specify whether they had challenged any cases, but both said they respected the sole jurisdiction of the ombudsman in the area._


----------

